# ASUS vs. ASROCK vs.GIGABYTE vs. MSI



## hoschi8219 (14. Mai 2010)

Hi.

Bin mit meinen kummpels am wetten.

welches boards besser ist. bzw. welches in euren besitz ist (marke).

Gigabyte, MSI, Asrock oder Asus.


ich danke für eure zeit


----------



## NCphalon (14. Mai 2010)

???

Das muss ma schon selbst wissen^^


----------



## SmOOthr3D (14. Mai 2010)

welche CPU marke? Intel/Amd
welcher Sockel? ...
welche anderen voraussetzungen? cf/sli, onboard raid, oc features etc....


----------



## hoschi8219 (14. Mai 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Das muss ma schon selbst wissen^^



brauchst ja nicht antworten, wenn nix kommt!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (14. Mai 2010)

Also wenn du hier schon sowas , machst musst du auch eine Umfrage erstellen.
Außerdem kann man nicht sagen wer am besten ist , jeder hat seine Erfahrungen.
Asus und Gigabyte sind sehr gut , und bauen auch schon seit langem solide gute Boards , Asrock hatte mal einen schlechten Ruf ,dieser ist mittlerweile aber Geschichte.
MSI ist hinter Asus und Gigabyte sicherlich ebenfalls einer der besten MB hersteller.
Außerdem hast du Evga vergessen , sie gehöhren zweifelsohne zu den besten Boardherstellern der Welt , auch wenn sie nur Intel machen.
Bei AMD hat Asus derzeit mit dem Crosshair IV Formula meiner Meinung nach das beste Board für AMD , das beste Board für Intel ist das Evga Classified und auch das Gigabyte X28 UD-9 .

Edit: hast ja un eine Umfrage erstellt.

*Sonstige [X] Evga , XFX*

XFX??? - Ja genau , ich nutze zur Zeit das XFX Geforce 8300 (AM2+) und es ist sehr gut , OC geht auch.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist Asus ganz vorne, weil die einfach für jeden Anspruch was Gutes im Gepäck haben.
Asrock kommt dahinter, weil sie besser sind als viele denken.
Gigabyte ist mir immer noch sehr suspekt, solange sie an Phoenix Bios festhalten... 
MSI geht so, bei mir fallen die immer auseinander. 

EVGA hatte ich noch nicht, weil sie mir einfach zu teuer sind.


----------



## Insecure (14. Mai 2010)

ASUS macht für mich die besten Boards.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Mai 2010)

Hatte bislang Mittel-Oberklasseboards von MSI (KT4A-V), Asus (A8R32-MVP Deluxe), DFI (Lanparty UT nF4 Ultra D) und schließlich von ASRock (890GX Extreme3), was mir nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen und den Tests die ich im Inet gelesen hab den rundesten Eindruck macht.


----------



## hoschi8219 (14. Mai 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> man nicht sagen wer am besten ist , jeder hat seine Erfahrungen.



es geht nur um die erfahrung.

mit msi hatte ich nur problemme. mit giga. läuft alles bestens


----------



## MaN!aC (14. Mai 2010)

Hab bisher viele Positiven Erfahrungen mit verschieden Herstellern und ebenso einige wenige Schlechte.
Kann mich deswegen nicht festlegen.


----------



## yello7676 (14. Mai 2010)

ich habe viele positive Erfahrungen mit Asus, MSI und Asrock aber trotzdessen finde ich Asus immernoch am besten


----------



## derP4computer (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Habe zwei Mainboards von MSI und kann nur sagen beide funktionieren einwandfrei.
Sind halt einfach und günstig und zuverlässig, das ist aber nur meine Erfahrung.
Würde bei meinem nächsten Projekt auch wieder zu MSI greifen, dann zwar in die nächst höhere Preisklasse, aber dafür wieder neue Erfahrungen sammeln.

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Mai 2010)

[x] Gigabyte

Ich hatte schon alle 4 Hersteller, aber da ich momentan ein Gigabyte-Board nutze kommt das Kreuz dahin.


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Mai 2010)

[x] Gigabyte

Gigabyte! Was sonst?


----------



## Whitey (14. Mai 2010)

[x] ASUS

Nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## Zahdok (14. Mai 2010)

[X] Asus 
hatte nie ein einziges problem damit


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Mai 2010)

in letzter Zeit nur Asus gehabt und nie Probleme, und werde solange keine grossen Probleme auftreten bei Asus bleiben... man weiss was man hatt, aber nicht was man bekommt wenn man die Marke wechselt.

Zum anderen würde ich gerne mal was anderes Probieren, wie sapphire oder so.. (just for fun)


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Mai 2010)

[X] GIGABYTE

Was auch sonst? 

Statt ASRock hättest du vielleicht EVGA, oder DFI mit rein nehmen können, ASRock ist ja fast das Gleiche wie ASUS (neuerdings zumindest).

Schön mal wieder so eine Fanboy-Umfrage


----------



## Shi (14. Mai 2010)

bin Asus-Fanboy!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Statt ASRock hättest du vielleicht EVGA, oder DFI mit rein nehmen können, ASRock ist ja fast das Gleiche wie ASUS (neuerdings zumindest).
> 
> Schön mal wieder so eine Fanboy-Umfrage


 
EVGA macht aber nur Intel Mainboards und das ist deutlich Fanboy fördernder als Asrock.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Mai 2010)

Naja meinte ja nur, da ja so eine Firma praktisch zweimal vertreten ist, aber ist ja egal. 

@TE: Ich glaube jeder kann dir hier sagen, dass ASUS "gewinnen" wird.


----------



## Rolk (14. Mai 2010)

Im wesentlichen war ich mit Gigabyte, MSI und Asrock immer zufrieden. Asus hatte ich erst eines und das war ein Griff ins Klo. Hab mal für Asrock gestimmt.


----------



## Crymes (14. Mai 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen Gigabyte, MSI unbd Asus.
Hab aber dann doch Gigabyte genommen, wegen dem Dual-ios.


----------



## Whitey (14. Mai 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Hab aber dann doch Gigabyte genommen, wegen dem Dual-ios.



Asus hat auch Dual-bios.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> @TE: Ich glaube jeder kann dir hier sagen, dass ASUS "gewinnen" wird.


 
Ich hoff ja auf "sonstige".


----------



## Luigi93 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab bisher immer Gigabyte (3x) gehabt und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Mai 2010)

[x] Gigabyte

Da ich diese zur Zeit im PC habe.

Habe einige Bretter hier, DFI, Asus, MSI und Gigabyte.
Mein jetztiges Gigabyte ist einfach klasse, Top Ausstattung, und kostet nicht unmengen


----------



## Octopoth (14. Mai 2010)

[x] ASUS

Bin der Marke jezt schon 10 Jahre treu und noch nie enttäuscht worden


----------



## hoschi8219 (15. Mai 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> [X] GIGABYTE
> 
> Was auch sonst?
> 
> ...



fanboy ist das nicht , habe mit einem kumpel gewettet das mehr leute Gigabyte haben als wie asus.

 tja: zur zeit sieht es so aus. als ob ich mein zehner verliere 

eigentlich geht es nur um Asus vs. Gigabyte.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2010)

Und damit geht um AMI vs Award BIOS und um stink langweilig gegen knall bunt. 

Okay ASUS ist zwar ned schlecht, aber naja....
Wundert mich das MSI nicht auf dem letzten Platz ist.

PS: Gigabyte FTW!
Wer mit nem anständigen Award BIOS nicht umgehen kann, kauft ASUS.


----------



## herethic (15. Mai 2010)

[x]GIGABYTE


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Mai 2010)

hoschi8219 schrieb:


> fanboy ist das nicht , habe mit einem kumpel gewettet das mehr leute Gigabyte haben als wie asus.



ich meinte damit eigentlich eher, dass sich hier wieder die Fan-Boys austoben können, aber es hält sich ja scheinbar stark in Grenzen dieses Mal 

naja Gigabyte gegen ASUS, die meisten kaufen unverständlicherweise ASUS, aber wie ghostadmin schon sagte, wer mit Gigabyte, DFI oder EVGA nicht klar kommt kauft eben das andere Zeug^^


----------



## hoschi8219 (15. Mai 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> ich meinte damit eigentlich eher, dass sich hier wieder die Fan-Boys austoben können



ja das ist schon mal nervig.

aber wenn fanboys auf einander treffen. ist das besser als jede nachmittags talk sendung.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (15. Mai 2010)

denke Gigabyte,Asus oder MSI sind ziemlich gleich auf.
hab selbst ein GIGABYTE und bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## hoschi8219 (15. Mai 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wer mit nem anständigen Award BIOS nicht umgehen kann, kauft ASUS.



hat Gigabyte nicht auch Ami BIOS neben welche mit Award ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Mai 2010)

Öhm nö eigentlich nicht, ich kenne zumindest keines^^ und deshalb -> Blasphemie!!!


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Mai 2010)

Hm ich weis nicht was ich wählen soll
In meinem GamerPC steckt nen Asus, in meinem zweiten PC nen MSI, im Dritten wiederum nen Gigabyte, nen Asrock board hab ich hier auch noch.

So wirklich schlechte erfahrung hab ich noch nie gemacht mit Mainboards, bisher ist mir noch nie eines kaputt gegangen in 20 jahren, selbst nen billiges ECS Elitegroup mit geplazten Kondensatoren will einfach nicht verrecken bei mir ( K7SEM )

Edit : Auch Gigabyte hat oder hatte Boards mit AMI Bios das GA7IXE4 als bsp.


----------



## A3000T (15. Mai 2010)

Bei mir steckt zur Zeit ein K8Upgrade-nf3 im Rechner. Das Board an sich ist spitze (kann ja nix für die CPU), der Prozessor lässt sich damit gut übertakten (auf dem vorherigen MSI unmöglich) und hat genügend Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten.

Asus kommt mir ums verrecken nicht mehr in den Rechner (außer alte P1 - P4 Boards), 

MSI nehm ich ganz gern, weil meist gut ausgestattet, wenn auch nicht die Übertaktungswunder.

Gigabyte ist ne zwiespältige Sache. Die P3 Boards waren den Platz nicht wert, den sie belegten, die Sockel 775 Boards hingegen waren/sind phantastisch. 

Hab dennoch auf Asrock geklickt, weil... na ja, habs grad drinnen.


----------



## A3000T (15. Mai 2010)

ups, doppelposting


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2010)

Das GA-MA78G-DS3H, hat auch kein Phönix Bios, war mein letztes Board. Habe jetzt das Asus Crosshair II. Sind beide top Boards, beim Gigabyte fand ich halt super das die ein dual Bios haben also mit zerflashen ist da nix. Das Asus ist halt ein übertakter Board aber von der Quallität her geben sich die beiden Hersteller nix, finde sind die zwei besten auf dem Markt1


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Mai 2010)

[x] MSi

Mainboard läuft rund ohne probleme. :]


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Mai 2010)

@Hulkhardy: also ich weiß ja nicht welches Board du hattest, aber das von GA hat ein Award-BIOS, kann man sogar auf der Seite nachlesen - ich hatte mal das UD3, was im Prinzip das gleiche ist, und da war auch ein Award drauf. Würde auch keinen Sinn machen ein anderes drauf zu packen.

@Thread: hätte nicht gedacht, dass Gigabyte so weit vorn liegt, wenn man sich hier im Forum umschaut haben doch gefühlte 12 von 10 Usern ein ASUS. Vielleicht kommst du ja doch noch an deinen 10er


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2010)

Jop, hast recht!!!!


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

[X]_ASUS_

Das P5W-DH Deluxe ist einfach ein klasse Mainboard, auch 3,5 Jahre nach Release. Darüberhinaus machte Asus eh' immer einen sehr positiven Eindruck, meine zukünftigen Boards werden auch von Asus stammen.


----------



## labernet (15. Mai 2010)

Asus bisher. qualität stimmt, preis auch für die gegebene leistung.


----------



## Own3r (15. Mai 2010)

[x] MSI

Nie Probleme gehabt!


----------



## fL!nT (15. Mai 2010)

[x] Gigabyte

bis jetzt immer sehr gut mit Gigabyte gefahren 
Warum soll man auch ein anderes Brett probieren wenn man zufrieden ist


----------



## moe (15. Mai 2010)

[x] Asus
bis jetzt jedenfalls immer. 
gigabyte und msi haben sich auch ganz gut gemacht in den letzten jahren. beim nächsten boardkauf mach ichs abhängig vom preis dem design und der ausstattung (und dem pcgh testbericht).


----------



## Levi (15. Mai 2010)

Nachdem ich mit meinen MA790GP DSH4 ein halbes Jahr den kaltstartbug hatte, hab ich mir gesagt erst mal kein Gigabyteboard mehr.

So heute habe ich dann das neue Bios für mein crosshair III aufgespielt.
Naja schaut euch den CPU Z screen an. Erst mal kein Asus mehr.

Also hab ich MSI angekreuzt und hab immer noch Asrock in der Hinterhand ^^


----------



## P4D (15. Mai 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Also wenn du hier schon sowas , machst musst du auch eine Umfrage erstellen.
> Außerdem kann man nicht sagen wer am besten ist , jeder hat seine Erfahrungen.
> Asus und Gigabyte sind sehr gut , und bauen auch schon seit langem solide gute Boards , Asrock hatte mal einen schlechten Ruf ,dieser ist mittlerweile aber Geschichte.
> MSI ist hinter Asus und Gigabyte sicherlich ebenfalls einer der besten MB hersteller.
> ...




Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. DFI finde ich auch erwähnenswert .


----------



## Razzor (15. Mai 2010)

[x] ASUS 

ist für mich zum oc´n erste wahl und sonst immer zufrieden gewesen


----------



## hoschi8219 (16. Mai 2010)

wenn ich es nicht sehen würde. ich glaube es nicht.

man ließt: problemme mit ASUS ohne ende.

aber alle haben ein ASUS. die meisten zumindest.

10ner ade


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Mai 2010)

hoschi8219 schrieb:


> wenn ich es nicht sehen würde. ich glaube es nicht.
> 
> man ließt: problemme mit ASUS ohne ende.
> 
> ...


 
a- mehr User, mehr Probleme welche bekannt werden...
b- bei wievielen Defekten sind die User selber Schuld?


----------



## hoschi8219 (16. Mai 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> a- mehr User, mehr Probleme welche bekannt werden...
> b- bei wievielen Defekten sind die User selber Schuld?



bei OC naturlich.

aber lese auch viel über Kompatibilität brobleme

z.bleistift . Grafikkarte und ramm.

das es da meist große prblemme gibt.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Mai 2010)

bisher in dieser hinsicht noch keine Probleme mit Asus gehabt, nutze allerdings was die Ram angeht auch welche von Kingston, also keine billig-Marke.... obschon ich noch keine Probleme hatte muss ich aber sagen dass Asus offt neue Bios-Versionen bringt um die Kompatibilität zu verbessern.

hätte ich irgendwelche Probleme gehabt, hätte ich schon längst ne andere Marke ausprobiert..


----------



## A3000T (16. Mai 2010)

Na ja, selbst wenn Asus fehlerfreien Kram herstellen würde, so ist der Support doch unter aller Sau. Die Server sind saulahm(da sind selbst die von AsRock schneller ), obwohl sich das ein wenig zum guten geändert hat und Anfragen werden unter Umständen gar nicht, im besten Fall jedoch sehr spät beantwortet.


----------



## ro0ney (17. Mai 2010)

[X] Gigabythe!
Hab bisher keine Probleme mit der Marke gehabt!


----------



## bingo88 (17. Mai 2010)

[x] Gigabyte
Heißt aber nicht, dass ich bei einem guten Angebot eines anderen Herstellers nicht auch zuschlagen würde


----------



## LOGIC (17. Mai 2010)

[X] ASUS

Ganz klar ASUS !


----------



## Biosman (17. Mai 2010)

Hatte schon min 2-3 Boards von jeder aufgeführten Marke.

Ich denke aber Asus und Gigabyte liegen bei den Boards sehr weit vorne.

Für mich atm Gigabyte da die Qualität einfach stimmt. Dafür zahl ich auch gerne paar euro mehr.


----------



## computertod (17. Mai 2010)

ASRock FTW


----------



## LOGIC (17. Mai 2010)

ASRock gehört doch zu ASUS ?! Also es ist ne Tochterfirma ?!


----------



## KOF328 (17. Mai 2010)

ich nimm jetzt einfach mal asus weil ich noch relativ jung bin  und sonst nur auch nur asrock(asus) hatte sonst nix anderes


----------



## Jan565 (17. Mai 2010)

AsRock und Asus. 

Einmal ist mir bisher ein AsRock abgeraucht, wo ich aber selber dran schuld war und einmal ein Asus, was ich auch selbst zu verschulden habe. 
MSI kommt mir nicht mehr ins haus, damit hatte nur Probleme. 
Gigabyte hört man nur gutes von, hatte ich aber selber noch nie gehabt.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Mai 2010)

jep von Gigabyte hört man wirklich nur gutes, aber was ist mit Biostar? von denen hört man werder gutes noch schlechtes...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (17. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte mal ein Asus A7N8X und ein K8V-X SE, beide waren aber nicht so der Renner ( Das A7N8X machte mit dem Speicher Probleme, das K8V-X SE meldete fälschlicherweise ständig fehlgeschlagene OC-Versuche, ließ sich in der Praxis aber eh garnicht übertakten ). Als Ersatz für das So754 K8V-X SE holte ich mir dann für schlappe 60 Euro ein MSI K8N Neo3-F mit PCIex16 und AGR-Slot. Ich nutzte das Mainboard erst mit einer AGP Graka und konnte dann ohne Mainboardwechsel auf PCIe umsteigen. Übertakten war auch noch möglich und das Board macht bis heute keine Probleme. Danach legte ich mir beim Wechsel auf den C2D das P35 Neo-F zu, welches auch durchaus überzeugend lief. MSI hat mich einfach mit der Leistung überzeugt. So habe ich mich auch auf der Suche nach einem billigen Board ( Der Phenom II X4 955BE musste halt sein ) für das MSI 770T-C45 ( SoAM2+, 56 Euronen  )entschieden. Einfach wieder super, in Sachen OC kann ich mich ( für meine Ansprüche ) nicht beklagen.


----------



## hoschi8219 (17. Mai 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> jep von Gigabyte hört man wirklich nur gutes, aber was ist mit Biostar? von denen hört man werder gutes noch schlechtes...



no name. muss sich noch beweren.
mein bruder hat eins von Foxconn. er ist zufrieden.

(er macht aber auch wennig damit, halt office und codieren )


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Mai 2010)

Also das T-Power von Biostar war ein echter Geheimtipp, das kennt ja eigentlich fast jeder, aber sonst wird da wohl nicht allzu gern eingekauft.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Mai 2010)

[x] ASUS
in mienen beiden rechnern is n asus board verbaut


----------



## fpsJunkie (17. Mai 2010)

GIGABYTE!!!
Die machen die besten Boards die ich je hatte!
Und ASFuck die schlechtesten!


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Mai 2010)

Also "ASFuck" kenne ich noch gar ned, ist das ne neue Marke/neuer Hersteller?


----------



## fpsJunkie (17. Mai 2010)

Maaaan ey 
ASRock ist nunmal kacke!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist Asus ganz vorne, weil die einfach für jeden Anspruch was Gutes im Gepäck haben.


 Die Qualität stimmt einfach. Die Boards machen keine Faxen und stehen ihren Mann. Support ist auch top. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im BIOS sind superiorer Natur.



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Asrock kommt dahinter, weil sie besser sind als viele denken.


Dito.  Mit Asrock Boards hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme. Vom P/L unschlagbar und auch die BIOS' werden immer rafinierter. 

Für mich kommen daher nur Asrock Boards (wenn günstig sein darf) und ASUS Boards (wenn's was sehr feines werden soll) in Frage.




			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Gigabyte ist mir immer noch sehr suspekt, solange sie an Phoenix Bios festhalten...
> MSI geht so, bei mir fallen die immer auseinander.


Gigabyte hat auch noch immer seine Kinderkrankheiten und um MSI machn ich in Sachen Mainboards einen Bogen, da die Teile wirklich die Tendenz haben bei mir kaputt zu gehen..


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

> no name. muss sich noch beweren.



Biostar hat schon Boards gebaut, da haben die meisten hier noch an Muttis... aber das tut jetzt nix zur Sache.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Maaaan ey
> ASRock ist nunmal kacke!



Nö sind sie nicht, die sind einfach nur nicht für's richtige Zocken geeignet.


----------



## Torr Samaho (18. Mai 2010)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Maaaan ey
> ASRock ist nunmal kacke!




aus welchem grund?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Mai 2010)

> Nö sind sie nicht, die sind einfach nur nicht für's richtige Zocken geeignet.


Warum sind die Boards nicht zum Zocken geeignet? >  Die Boards sind nur nichts für Enthusiasten in Sachen Optik oder maximalem OC.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Warum sind die Boards nicht zum Zocken geeignet? >  Die Boards sind nur nichts für Enthusiasten in Sachen Optik oder maximalem OC.



Was sind Enthusiasten? Genau, richtige Zocker.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Mai 2010)

Du kannst ein Spiel nicht auf maximalen Details spielen, weil wegen des Asrockboards?    Das ist ja wohl Quatsch.  Ich habe selbst schon mehrere Asrock-Boards verbaut und die liefen natürlich alle einwandfrei. 

Gerade für richtige Zocker, die weder wert auf Optik, noch auf extremes OC legen, ist Asrock eine gute Wahl. Also erzähl mir bitt nicht, was richtige Zocker sind.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Du kannst ein Spiel nicht auf maximalen Details spielen, weil wegen des Asrockboards?    Das ist ja wohl Quatsch.  Ich habe selbst schon mehrere Asrock-Boards verbaut und die liefen natürlich alle einwandfrei.


Habe ich das behauptet? Nein. Also lege mir gefälligst keine Wörter in den Mund, die ich nicht gesagt habe, sonst werde ich schnell bissig.



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Gerade für richtige Zocker, die weder wert auf Optik, noch auf extremes OC legen, ist Asrock eine gute Wahl. Also erzähl mir bitt nicht, was richtige Zocker sind.


Für mich sind das aber keine Enthusiasten - das sind nämlich diejenigen, die alles aus ihrem System rausholen wollen und für gewöhnlich nur die besten Teile verbauen.


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

> Für mich sind das aber keine Enthusiasten - das sind nämlich diejenigen, die alles aus ihrem System rausholen wollen und für gewöhnlich nur die besten Teile verbauen.


Für mich sind das Idioten, die ihre Computerkompetenz in Geldscheinen ausdrücken wollen und sich dann aufregen, das Windows und die Spiele ja so teuer sind.

Bei mir sitzt derzeit ein Asrock im Rechner, und für Sockel 754 Verhältnisse lässt sich das Ding auch ganz gut übertakten. Läuft mit 240 statt mit 200, mehr wäre sicherlich möglich doch dazu bin ich zu faul. 




> Habe ich das behauptet? Nein. Also lege mir gefälligst keine Wörter in den Mund, die ich nicht gesagt habe, sonst werde ich schnell bissig.


Da biste mit folgender Aussage selbst Schuld dran:



> Was sind Enthusiasten? Genau, richtige Zocker.


So, und bevor ich bissig werde geh ich jetzt mein Ei mit Brötchen essen, Kaffee saufen und danach auf die Arbeit.




> Maaaan ey
> ASRock ist nunmal kacke!


Oh weh... Wenn Beschränktheit Flügel hätte, wäre hier so mancher ein Engel...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar ASUS.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Da biste mit folgender Aussage selbst Schuld dran:



Nö, eben nicht, es ist nicht mein Problem, wenn meine Posts falsch ausgelegt werden.
Ist langsam aber sicher ziemlich frustrierend wenn meine Beiträge ständig nachgehakt werden. Beim nächsten mal belass' ich es einfach dabei, dann kannst du dir meinetwegen selbst 'ne Definition drauf reimen.


----------



## Hardwell (18. Mai 2010)

ich war bis jetz mit msi immer ganz zufrieden!


----------



## kress (18. Mai 2010)

[X]ASUS (M4A78T-E)

Läuft tadellos. 
Sieht auch recht schick aus.^^


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

> Nö, eben nicht, es ist nicht mein Problem, wenn meine Posts falsch ausgelegt werden.
> Ist langsam aber sicher ziemlich frustrierend wenn meine Beiträge ständig nachgehakt werden. Beim nächsten mal belass' ich es einfach dabei, dann kannst du dir meinetwegen selbst 'ne Definition drauf reimen.



Hab ich schon, da hilft auch Gestammel nix.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Was denn für ein Gestammel? Ich bin ja schließlich nicht dran schuld, wenn du anhand meines Posts sonstwas verstehst. Anscheinend hast du nur ein Problem damit, dass ich "Enthusiasten" und "Richtige Zocker" anders definiere. Meine Meinung zu ASrock war klar und eindeutig, wenn sie für euch nicht eindeutig genug war, Pech gehabt.


----------



## ThePlayer (18. Mai 2010)

Warum so viele für Gigabyte stimmen ist mir ein Rätsel.

Eigentlich gute Boards, aber die Verfügbarkeit...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

Lustig ist, das ASrock zu ASUS gehört. Und Gigabyte und ASUS waren mal eine Firma. 

Ist also schon ne lustige Umfrage ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Lustig ist, das ASrock zu ASUS gehört. Und Gigabyte und ASUS waren mal eine Firma.
> 
> Ist also schon ne lustige Umfrage ^^



Das ist ja Gott sei Dank nicht mehr so. 



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Die Qualität stimmt einfach. Die Boards machen keine Faxen und stehen ihren Mann. Support ist auch top. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im BIOS sind superiorer Natur.



ASUS Support top? Also was man hier öfters liest spricht genau dagegen und wenn ich nur an die Homepage denke... der Server war gefühlt mit nem 56k Modem angebunden, aber das haben sie wohl auch in den Griff bekommen.



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Dito.  Mit Asrock Boards hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme. Vom P/L unschlagbar und auch die BIOS' werden immer rafinierter.



Pff ASRock ist doch nicht mehr das was es mal war, früher noch ein richtiger Geheimtipp mit richtig geilen Boards und Sachen, für die sich die großen Firmen zu fein waren (Hybrid-Boards z.B.), seit neustem sind es doch auch nur "billige" ASUS-Ableger und das P/L-Verhältnis ist auch nicht mehr das Wahre, früher hast du ein Board von ASRock für 40Euro gekauft und das hat locker 3-4Jahre im PC verweilt.



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Gigabyte hat auch noch immer seine Kinderkrankheiten und um MSI machn ich in Sachen Mainboards einen Bogen, da die Teile wirklich die Tendenz haben bei mir kaputt zu gehen..



Die Kinderkrankheiten wüsste ich gern, nachdem was man hier so liest, leidet nämlich eher so manches ASUS-Board an Kinderkrankheiten, wenn ich allein an die zig Posts mit inkompatiblen RAM-Modulen denke, oder mir so manche Kühlkonstruktion von denen ansehe (Rampage Gene II z.B. wo der Chipsatz im Idle schon bei 60°C rumdümpelt). Und MSI hat sich über die letzten Monate sehr prächtig gemacht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Mai 2010)

> Habe ich das behauptet? Nein. Also lege mir gefälligst keine Wörter in den Mund, die ich nicht gesagt habe, sonst werde ich schnell bissig.


 Bissig? Du bist höchsten sehr patzig und anstrengend. Sorry!
Könntest du bitte auch mal in Erwegung ziehen, dass nicht alle hier 16 sind und dein Tonfall etwas unangebracht ist!? 

@eumelBeumel:
Dass die Mehrheit der User Probleme haben ist klar. Die Mehrheit der User hat mit so ziemlich allem Probleme.  
ASUS liefert immer schnell aktuelle Treiber und Hardware wird automatisch erkannt und vom BIOS richtig konfiguriert. Die DDR3 Riegel aus meiner Signatur z.B. wurden sofort richtig mit 1600Mhz erkannt. Auch Vollbestückung geht ohne weiteres.


----------



## Walt (18. Mai 2010)

Bin ganz klar für Asus. Damit hab ich bis jetzt die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, und ich werde auch dabei bleiben...


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

@ThePlayer: Bin damals in den Laden und habs mitgenommen.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Bissig? Du bist höchsten sehr patzig und anstrengend. Sorry!
> Könntest du bitte auch mal in Erwegung ziehen, dass nicht alle hier 16 sind und dein Tonfall etwas unangebracht ist!?


Magst du es, wenn man dir etwas unterstellt was nicht stimmt? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Und auf sowas reagiere ich nunmal gereizt, das hat nichts mit Reife oder Alter zu tun, sondern mit meiner persönlichen Einstellung.

Aber genug jetzt damit, wäre eh' zuviel Off-Topic.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Mai 2010)

@KaiHD7960xx: Das gleiche kann ich aber auch von Gigabyte sagen


----------



## theLamer (18. Mai 2010)

Hab für Asus gestimmt...
- hohe Preisklasse: Rampage III Extreme etc. brauch man nix zu sagen 
- Contra: Schlechter Support!!!

aber MSI und Asrock haben in der unteren Preisklasse sehr gute Boards, siehe meine Signatur. Ich persönlich kaufe gerne MSI 
Gigabyte ist auch nicht zu verachten, gute Boards und gutes Design.,

Hätte ja für EVGA gestimmt, war aber nicht zur Auswahl ^^


----------



## Kabumm (18. Mai 2010)

ich selbst hab 4asus motherboard, mal schlechte zeiten mal gute zeiten.. aber bis jetzt nicht defekt.. kaum probleme.. also asus top...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö sind sie nicht, die sind einfach nur nicht für's richtige Zocken geeignet.


 
Was verstehst du denn unter "richtiges Zocken"? 
Erklär mir mal, was den User, der ein Asrock Board und zwei 5870 damit betreibt von einem Asus Besitzer unterscheidet, der auch zwei 5870 betreibt?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was sind Enthusiasten? Genau, richtige Zocker.


 
Wieder, was sind "richtige Zocker". Ich bitte um die genaue Definition, ansonsten ist das einfach nur Unsinn, den du von dir gibts.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> ASUS Support top? Also was man hier öfters liest spricht genau dagegen und wenn ich nur an die Homepage denke... der Server war gefühlt mit nem 56k Modem angebunden, aber das haben sie wohl auch in den Griff bekommen.


 
Keine Ahnung, was du meinst, wenn ich bei Asus ein neues Bios ziehe oder neue Software, dann sauge ich mir der Geschwindigkeit, die ich erwarte.
Das ist bei den anderen Herstellern nicht anders.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Pff ASRock ist doch nicht mehr das was es mal war, früher noch ein richtiger Geheimtipp mit richtig geilen Boards und Sachen, für die sich die großen Firmen zu fein waren (Hybrid-Boards z.B.), seit neustem sind es doch auch nur "billige" ASUS-Ableger und das P/L-Verhältnis ist auch nicht mehr das Wahre, früher hast du ein Board von ASRock für 40Euro gekauft und das hat locker 3-4Jahre im PC verweilt.


 
Asrock hält ebenso lange wie vorher.
Ich kenne einige Leute, die Asrock haben, einfach weil die Boards günstig sind und keinen Schnick Schnack verbreiten wollen.
Die Bretter laufen alle tadellos.
Außerdem bietet Asrock auch für ihre günstigen Bretter immer neu Bios an, die neue CPUs supporten, das finde ich sehr gut. 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die Kinderkrankheiten wüsste ich gern, nachdem was man hier so liest, leidet nämlich eher so manches ASUS-Board an Kinderkrankheiten, wenn ich allein an die zig Posts mit inkompatiblen RAM-Modulen denke, oder mir so manche Kühlkonstruktion von denen ansehe (Rampage Gene II z.B. wo der Chipsatz im Idle schon bei 60°C rumdümpelt). Und MSI hat sich über die letzten Monate sehr prächtig gemacht.


 
Ich hab in den letzen Monaten bisher nur mit einem MSI Board Bekanntschaft gemacht (ein Sockel 775 Brett). Es ist kaputt gegangen. Einfach so, Spannungswandler im Eimer. 
Sowas habe ich bei Asus noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Dann bezeichne es meinetwegen als Unsinn, mir scheißegal.
Ich habe langsam aber sicher absolut keinen Bock mehr darauf, meine Posts zigmal nacherklären zu müssen. In Zukunft bleibt's bei einer Meinung, wer sie nicht versteht, soll davon halten was er will.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann bezeichne es meinetwegen als Unsinn, mir *scheißegal*.


 
Lieber Twoface, wer hier mit solchen Kommentaren um sich wirft und dann noch bockig wird, dem kann man wohl eine gewisse Unreife unterstellen. Bleib doch einfach mal locker. Schließlich will dir keines was.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Uuhhh, jetzt bin ich unreif, weil ich gerade raus gesagt habe, was ich gedacht habe? Mach das doch auch mal, is ganz schön befreiend.

Der Punkt ist, ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr drauf, meine Posts aus mir kaum verständlichen Gründen im Nachhinein zu erläutern. Nach mehr als einem Jahr Forenaktivität habe ich da langsam keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2010)

Ich hab jetzt schon von fast jeden Hersteller mal ein Mainboard gehabt, richtige Mängel sind mir noch bei keinem aufgefallen, wobei ich Fan von Gigabyte, (habe es einfach nicht geschafft das GA-MA78G-DS3H zu zerstören obwohl ich mir echt mühe gegeben hab, der ein oder andere mag sich an meinen Thread bei Overclocking Prozessoren errinnern), bin. Mein jetziges Asus Board ist das beste was ich je hatte aber auch das teuerste, so deckt sich meine Erfahrung mit dem Voting der Threadteilnehmer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann bezeichne es meinetwegen als Unsinn, mir scheißegal.


 
Wieso?
Du hast deine Meinung in den Raum geworfen, die ich so nicht teile.
Du kannst deine Meinung aber nicht mirt Argumenten untermauern, sonders faselst was von "richtiger Zocker Rechner".
Daher möchte ich nur wissen, was du denn unter einem "richtigen Zocker Rechner" verstehst. Alleine deswegen, damit ich deine Gedankengänge verstehen kann.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe langsam aber sicher absolut keinen Bock mehr darauf, meine Posts zigmal nacherklären zu müssen. In Zukunft bleibt's bei einer Meinung, wer sie nicht versteht, soll davon halten was er will.


 
Das ist aber sehr, sehr arm und man kann daraus schließen, dass deine Meinung über Asrock rein von Vorurteilen herrührt.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Es ist echt unglaublich, dass da keiner draufgekommen ist - da hätte man nur einen Post mehr lesen müssen:



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was sind Enthusiasten? Genau, richtige  Zocker.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Für mich sind das aber keine Enthusiasten - das sind nämlich diejenigen,  die alles aus ihrem System rausholen wollen und für gewöhnlich nur die  besten Teile verbauen.



So. Ist das Definition genug? Siehst du DAS ist der Grund, warum mir da langsam der Kragen platzt.


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

> Uuhhh, jetzt bin ich unreif, weil ich gerade raus gesagt habe, was ich gedacht habe? Mach das doch auch mal, is ganz schön befreiend.



Du musst noch mit dem Fuß aufstampfen, die Arme vor der Brust verkreuzen, die Lippen zu einem Schmollen verziehen und beim verlassen des Raumes mit den Türen knallen (vorher aber Arme wieder entkreuzen, sonst macht das dolle aua)



> Der Punkt ist, ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr drauf, meine Posts aus mir kaum verständlichen Gründen im Nachhinein zu erläutern. Nach mehr als einem Jahr Forenaktivität habe ich da langsam keinen Bock mehr drauf.


Ja, auf diese Art der "Argumentation" würde ich auch ausweichen, wenn ich keine Argumente mehr hätte.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Dann ließ zuerst mal meine Posts, bevor du vorschnelle Schlüsse ziehst, Mr. Hellseher.


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

Ich war dabei mein Posting zu schreiben. Da ich dabei auch hin und wieder mein Hirn einschalte um nicht wie ein trotziges Kleinstkind dazustehen, dauert das hie und da etwas länger und so überschnitten sich die Postings. Mit ein wenig selbstständigem Denken hätte man da aber auch von ganz allein drauf kommen können. Unglaublich, aber wahr.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Dann bist du keinen Deut besser, weil der Post, den du verpasst hast, nichts anderes widerspiegelt als das was ich vor zwei Seiten geschrieben habe. 
Vielleicht solltest du deine vorschnellen Bemerkungen doch noch mal überdenken?


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

Ich wills mit dem Denken nicht übertreiben. Ich könnte zu der Erkenntnis gelangen, das diese Diskussion im allgemeinen totaler Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Das ist sie schon seit 3 Seiten, aber ich werde ja ständig dazu gezwungen, eine Erörterung zu meinen Posts zu schreiben.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Mai 2010)

Können wir jetzt mal wieder zum Thema ASUS vs Gigabunt und billig vs sehr billig kommen?


----------



## True Monkey (18. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Asus ganz vorne, weil die einfach für jeden Anspruch was Gutes im Gepäck haben.
> Asrock kommt dahinter, weil sie besser sind als viele denken.
> Gigabyte ist mir immer noch sehr suspekt, solange sie an Phoenix Bios festhalten...
> .


 
Dito ...dem kann ich eigentlich nicht viel hinzufügen 

Vllt noch eine Erklärung warum ich ASUS so favorisiere 

Ich habe mein Board eingeschickt ...ein wenig gewartet (Asus braucht bekanntlich ein wenig länger für die RMA da sie immer zuerst versuchen zu reparieren )....und letztendlich ein neues erhalten 
Und was das besondere daran ist ?.........Wasserflecken untern Sockel und Armaflexreste auf den Kondensatoren die ich nicht mehr abbekommen hatte das es das 1mm selbstklebende war.

Hat keine Sau interessiert .....und das obwohl es offentsichtlich war was ich damit gemacht habe.


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

@Two-Face: Na ja, deine Meinung im Bezug auf Asrock ist auch ein wenig "seltsam". Zocker, wie ich sie verstehe wollen spielen, nicht zwangsläufig ihren Rechner so übertakten und modden, das man daraus auch einen Hubschrauber machen könnte. Das wird, meiner Ansicht nach, gerne von PCGames Adware so hingestellt, weil die ja auch gerne noch das eine oder andere Heft verkaufen wollen (was ja auch [bis zu einem gewissen Grad] auch ok ist). Ich spiele sehr gern, hab auch eine recht beschauliche Sammlung hier, welche von Amigaspielen bis zu Mass Effect 2 für die Xbox 360 reicht und welche auch meine Abstellkammer mit Beschlag belegt. Bin ich jetzt kein richtiger Spieler weil mein Rechner nur ein Athlon 64 3200 mit 2GB und ner Radeon 2600XT ist? Wann käme ich denn überhaupt zum spielen, wenn ich an der Mere dauernd rumschrauben würde?

Edit: So, jetzt darf weitergevotet werden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du meinst, wenn ich bei Asus ein neues Bios ziehe oder neue Software, dann sauge ich mir der Geschwindigkeit, die ich erwarte.
> Das ist bei den anderen Herstellern nicht anders.


 
Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass sie es endlich mal gebacken bekommen haben. Der Downloadserver war ja nicht das Problem, aber die eigentliche Homepage war ein Grauß.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Asrock hält ebenso lange wie vorher.
> Ich kenne einige Leute, die Asrock haben, einfach weil die Boards günstig sind und keinen Schnick Schnack verbreiten wollen.
> Die Bretter laufen alle tadellos.
> Außerdem bietet Asrock auch für ihre günstigen Bretter immer neu Bios an, die neue CPUs supporten, das finde ich sehr gut.



habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es nicht so wäre - aber es ist halt nicht mehr das was es mal war. Da könnte statt ASRock ASUS drauf stehen und niemand würde es merken, so meinte ich das. Das die Bretter gut sind, keine Frage, aber der P-L-Aspekt wiegt nicht mehr so wie früher.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzen Monaten bisher nur mit einem MSI Board Bekanntschaft gemacht (ein Sockel 775 Brett). Es ist kaputt gegangen. Einfach so, Spannungswandler im Eimer.
> Sowas habe ich bei Asus noch nie erlebt.



Naja Sockel 775 ist für mich jetzt nicht "in den letzten Monaten" bezog mich eher auf die AM3 und 1156er Boards.

@ghostadmin: ja liebend gern


----------



## totovo (18. Mai 2010)

Also ich hatte bis vor kurzem ein Gigabyte Board, und war sehr zufrieden damit, jetzt habe ich ein Crosshire IV Formula und bin auch zufrieden... vllt. wäre der Punkt: "mehrere Hersteller" oder" sind alle gleich gut" ne überlegung wert!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So. Ist das Definition genug? Siehst du DAS ist der Grund, warum mir da langsam der Kragen platzt.


 
Ist ja mal eine geile Erklärung. 
Ich hoffe, es macht nichts, wenn ich kurz in den Keller gehe und mich ausrolle. 

Was muss denn ein "richtiger Zocker Rechner" denn für Teile bestizen um als "richtier Zocker Rechner" durchzugehen?


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Also jetzt mal ehrlich, da wirst du ja wohl noch selber drauf kommen.
Was meinte ich denn mit "die besten Teile verbauen" und "alles aus ihrem System rausholen"? Jetzt streng mal dein Uni-Hirn an.


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

Cool, ich muss also zum extrem Battle Isle 3 zocken nen i7 mit 12 oder gar 24GB haben? aber auf der Packung steht doch was von Pentium 60... Das kann ich das ganze Wochenende spielen ohne das es langweilig oder fad wird. Aber da bin ich wohl kein richtiger "Zocker", weil ich meine Spiele auch tatsächlich spiele und nicht nur solange an der Hardware schraube, bis ich alle Titel in 2***x1*** flüssig spielen könnte.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Mai 2010)

Naja Two-Face hat aber schon Recht, jemand der "Enthusiast" ist, hat nunmal mind. 2 Karten im Rechner, mind. 6/8/12GB RAM und nen Sechskerner, ne dicke WaKü wenns noch geht, und überall 20% OC anliegen, der wird sich mit Sicherheit kein ASRock-Board holen - ist einfach so.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

@A3000T: Öhm, ich habe keine Ahnung wovon du redest.


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

Das hat aber nix mit "Spieler" zu tun. Denn ein richtiger Spieler würde das Geld wohl eher für Software verplempern.



> @A3000T: Öhm, ich habe keine Ahnung wovon du redest.


Du kennst Battle Isle nicht? Such dir ne Ecke zum schämen. Ich hol dich in zwei Monaten ab.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Mai 2010)

Er hat aber von Enthusiasten gesprochen und genau das trifft auf die zu. Immer die schnellste und neuste Hardware haben, Geld ist erstmal nebensächlich. Spieler ist halt der Oberbegriff, Enthusiast gehört mit einem kleinen Anteil daran, natürlich auch dazu. Sorry für OT.


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

Na ja, er sprach ja vom "Zocker" Ich hab dann nur den Begriff Spieler genommen, weil ich das Wort "Zocker" nicht wirklich mag. Aber wenn wir bei diesem Begriff bleiben, dann ist das doch eigentlich eher jemand, dem es hauptsächlich ums spielen geht. So und da ich noch einkaufen muss, weil ich heute Abend gern noch was im Bauch hätte, hör ich für ne Minute auf hier rein zu posten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Mai 2010)

Ja das ist richtig, ich bezog mich halt auf seine Aussage mit dem Enthusiasten, denn da trifft es eben zu. Den "Otto-Normal-Spieler", ist es meist recht egal was drinnen steckt, außer er hat leichte Fanboy-Züge, das stimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was meinte ich denn mit "die besten Teile verbauen" und "alles aus ihrem System rausholen"? Jetzt streng mal dein Uni-Hirn an.


 
Nö, ich hab keine Ahnung, erzähl mal.
Du hast ja offensichtlich nichts davon.


----------



## hoschi8219 (18. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Biostar hat schon Boards gebaut, da haben die meisten hier noch an Muttis... aber das tut jetzt nix zur Sache.



ich sage ja. no name. egal wie lange es das ding schon gibt!

  und nicht die Marke ist neu, und muss noch anerkannt werden.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Uahhh...
Ich geb's auf - ich sag's jetzt doch grade heraus. Habe gehofft, einer von euch würde von selbst draufkommen, aber offenbar habe ich mich da geirrt.

Mit "Richtige Zocker" meinte ich Hardcore-PC-Spieler, die nur die besten und leistungsfähigsten Teile verbauen. Da wäre ein ASrock-Board 'ne schlechte Grundlage. Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, ASRock eigne sich nicht für's Spielen, sondern habe dem Herrn, der vor einigen Seiten behauptet hat "ASrock sei Müll" klarmachen wollen, dass diese Boards halt nur nicht für anspruchsvolle Übertakter und Highest-End-Freaks gedacht sind.

Mann, sowas Bescheuertes, wie kann man einen simplen Post nur dermaßen missverstehen?
Ich kappe mich mal hier endgültig raus, wer immernoch meint, nicht aufgeklärt zu sein, der soll sich gefälligst bei mir persönlich melden.


----------



## hoschi8219 (18. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Uahhh...
> Ich geb's auf - ich sag's jetzt doch grade heraus. Habe gehofft, einer von euch würde von selbst draufkommen, aber offenbar habe ich mich da geirrt.
> 
> Mit "Richtige Zocker" meinte ich Hardcore-PC-Spieler, die nur die besten und leistungsfähigsten Teile verbauen. Da wäre ein ASrock-Board 'ne schlechte Grundlage. Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, ASRock eigne sich nicht für's Spielen, sondern habe dem Herrn, der vor einigen Seiten behauptet hat "ASrock sei Müll" klarmachen wollen, dass diese Boards halt nur nicht für anspruchsvolle Übertakter und Highest-End-Freaks gedacht sind.
> ...



finde ich auch. hatte ja mal eins. für den normal gebrauch reicht es.
also das was ich hatte.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Du kennst Battle Isle nicht? Such dir ne Ecke zum schämen. Ich hol dich in zwei Monaten ab.


 
Battle Isle ......es gibt kein anderes Game womit ich soviele Stunden verbracht habe wie mit diesem 
Ich sage nur Amiga 500/1200 und dann am besten mit Turbokarte.

@Topic
Wenn ein Kunde bei uns einen Rechner zum zocken haben will und das möglichst preisgünstig ...dann bekommt er ein Asrock Board und das reicht für alles.
Seit 1156/1366 machen die richtig gute Boards und selbst OC geht auf denen ohne probs.
Asrock ist inzwischen besser wie ihr Ruf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit "Richtige Zocker" meinte ich Hardcore-PC-Spieler, die nur die besten und leistungsfähigsten Teile verbauen. Da wäre ein ASrock-Board 'ne schlechte Grundlage. Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, ASRock eigne sich nicht für's Spielen, sondern habe dem Herrn, der vor einigen Seiten behauptet hat "ASrock sei Müll" klarmachen wollen, dass diese Boards halt nur nicht für anspruchsvolle Übertakter und Highest-End-Freaks gedacht sind.


 
Richtige Zocker interessieren sich eine Bohne für das Board, auf dem die GraKas laufen, wichtig für die ist, dass sie die maximalen Frames rausholen und das geht mit einem Asrock brett ebenso wie mit einem MSI oder mit einem Gigabyte. 



True Monkey schrieb:


> @Topic
> Wenn ein Kunde bei uns einen Rechner zum zocken haben will und das möglichst preisgünstig ...dann bekommt er ein Asrock Board und das reicht für alles.
> Seit 1156/1366 machen die richtig gute Boards und selbst OC geht auf denen ohne probs.
> Asrock ist inzwischen besser wie ihr Ruf.


 
Dann nimmt er eher ein AMD System mit einem Asrock Board.


----------



## Jan565 (18. Mai 2010)

Was haben alle gegen AsRock. Die Boards sind Preiswert, schnell, besser als Biostar, Foxcoon und leisten genau das was sie sollen. OC ist auch möglich, also wo liegt das Problem? Klar sind nicht die Besten von den Besten, aber schlecht ist was anderes. Ich habe wesentlich schlechtere erfahrungen mit MSI als mit AsRock.


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. Mai 2010)

OC ist mit ASrock Boards kaum möglich, finde ich.
Und was soll an Biostar so schlecht sein?


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Mai 2010)

Das war früher vielleicht mal so, und selbst da ging es mit Bastelarbeiten ganz gut mit dem OC. Naja und ASRock hat sich ja mittlerweile wesentlich besser gemacht als Biostar, wird ja sogar oft mittlerweile in Test-PCs bei PC-Magazinen eingesetzt, kA obs bei der PCGh oder woanders war.


----------



## rehacomp (19. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist wieder Asus auf der Favoritenliste.
die letzten 3 Boardwechsel waren alle Asus, bisher keine (großen) Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. Mai 2010)

> OC ist mit ASrock Boards kaum möglich, finde ich.


Wo hast du das denn bitte aufgeschnappt? Das geht geht sehr gut und einfach. 





Two-Face schrieb:


> habe nirgendwo behauptet, ASRock eigne sich nicht für's Spielen, sondern habe dem Herrn, der vor einigen Seiten behauptet hat "ASrock sei Müll" klarmachen wollen, dass diese Boards halt nur *nicht für anspruchsvolle Übertakter und Highest-End-Freaks* gedacht sind.


 
=>


Two-Face schrieb:


> > Zitat von *PC-freak*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Der Wurm ist hier begraben:​ 
Du hast *anspruchsvolle Übertakter und "High-End-Freaks"* mit *"richtigen Zockern"* gleich gesetzt.​ 
Na dann haben wir's ja jetzt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn bitte aufgeschnappt? Das geht geht sehr gut und einfach.



Ja jetzt, ab Sockel 1156. Aber bis 775 ging quasi garnix


----------



## A3000T (19. Mai 2010)

> Ja jetzt, ab Sockel 1156. Aber bis 775 ging quasi garnix


 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1163778 Stimmt!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. Mai 2010)

Weder zu den 775ern, noch zu den 1156ern kann ich was sagen, da ich nur AMD von Asrock verbaut habe.  Bei den aktuellen AM3 und AM2+ Boards kann man ganz bequem übertakten.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Mai 2010)

Wer mega OC Boards haben will, der kauft auch kein ASRock.^^
Der kauft sich dann so überteuerten Kram wie EVGA oder von ASUS so Teile wo ROG draufsteht und deshalb gleich 100 Euro teurer sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab mein Sockel A AMD XP-M aufm Asrock gut übertakten können *g* 

Und gott lasst doch die leute die eben etwas mehr geld ausgeben für Hardware, manchmal könnt man denken das ist neid der da spricht und die schönen sachen niedermachen. 

Und ja ... ich hab nicht nur nen Asus ROG Board, ich hab auch ne Asus Grafikkarte ... na und ? 
Mir gings nichtmal primär ums übertakten, sondern um die vielen Features und um das Design, ich mag nämlich nicht diese türkis oder blau was irgendwie im Trend liegt, und ich bin sogar nur gelegenheitsgamer, und mir ist sehr wohl bewust das es auch billiger ging ( ich befass mich schlieslich über 20 jahre schon mit PC´s )


----------



## totovo (19. Mai 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wer mega OC Boards haben will, der kauft auch kein ASRock.^^
> Der kauft sich dann so überteuerten Kram wie EVGA oder von ASUS so Teile wo ROG draufsteht und deshalb gleich 100 Euro teurer sind.



auf meinder Southbrige steht auch "repuplic of gamers" und ich fande mein Board keineswegs überteuert!

Zu Asrock: also ich habe hier ein MSI AM2, ein Asrock AM2 ein Gigabyte AM2+ und ein Asus AM3 Board, und ich bekomme, wenn ich meinen alten x2 5000+ einsetze überall die selben OC ergebnisse!

genau das gleiche mit dem Phenom II x4!

mache ich jetzt was Falsch?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Und gott lasst doch die leute die eben etwas mehr geld ausgeben für Hardware, manchmal könnt man denken das ist neid der da spricht und die schönen sachen niedermachen.



Lass ich doch... Oder lauf ich zu jedem der sich sowas kaufen will hin und sag ihm das er nen Vollschaden hat?
Meine Meinung ist halt, dass solche Boards unnötig teuer sind.. Da kann das Design noch so toll und hui sein... Wenn du meine Meinung nicht akzeptieren kannst, bitte, soll nicht mein Problem sein. 

PS: Ironie scheint bei vielen nicht gut anzukommen...


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2010)

Wer sagt den das ich speziel dich mein Ghostadmin ? das war mein fazit nachdem ich den thread hier mal komplett gelesen hab, und auserdem meine persönliche meinung, mein gott ich wollt damit niemand persönlich angreifen, ich glaub das hab ich in meinem alter auch nicht nötig *g*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich muss aber auch sagen das die ROG Reihe, hab auch eins, ihr Geld wert ist. Die zusatz Funktionen sind schon einmalig und damit meine ich nicht nur den externen Poster. Es ist ja auch für Liebhaber und hat mit rationelen denken nichts zu tun. Warum kaufen sich Leute einen Ferrarie für 500.000€, geniale Autos die total überteuert sind wenn man das Material und den Zeitaufwand der Mechaniker zusammen rechnen kommt man mximal auf 90.000€, also was solls.
@ghostadmin, warst es nicht du der sich früher immer pretestet CPU's für über 1500€ gekauft hat nur weil sie gesichert ein paar Megaherz schneller waren? Also leben und leben lassen, das sollte hir das Motto sein!


----------



## dersuchti_93 (19. Mai 2010)

[X]MSI, hab selber eins, leider kaputt, aber es war eines der besten boards, besser als Asus und Asus musste zurückschlagen mit neuen Boards und überteuerten Preisen.
Asus ist in den letzten Jahren sehr schlecht geworden, also bis 775 sockel waren sie die besten, aber ich finde ja Gigabyte besser als Asus und Asus hat sich selber schlecht gemacht, indem sie ihre Tochterfirma Asrock verbessert haben, die schon Asus überholt haben,dass sieht man an dem Preis und an den OC Rekorden, wo sich jetzt Asus selbst in den Schatten gestellt hat.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Mai 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @ghostadmin, warst es nicht du der sich früher immer pretestet CPU's für über 1500€ gekauft hat nur weil sie gesichert ein paar Megaherz schneller waren? Also leben und leben lassen, das sollte hir das Motto sein!



Öhm nööö ganz sicher nicht. Wer solche Lügen dauernd verbreitet.... 
Das teuerste was ich jemals für ne CPU ausgegeben habe waren 240 Euro für meinen i7 860. So nen blabla wie Pretested CPUs brauch ich ned nur weil sie 10 MHz schneller sind..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Mai 2010)

Ok, dann sorry!


----------



## Finsk (19. Mai 2010)

[X]MSI

Habe selbst eins und bin sehr zufrieden, bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2010)

dersuchti_93 schrieb:


> [X]MSI, hab selber eins, leider kaputt, aber es war eines der besten boards, besser als Asus und Asus musste zurückschlagen mit neuen Boards und überteuerten Preisen.
> Asus ist in den letzten Jahren sehr schlecht geworden, also bis 775 sockel waren sie die besten, aber ich finde ja Gigabyte besser als Asus und Asus hat sich selber schlecht gemacht, indem sie ihre Tochterfirma Asrock verbessert haben, die schon Asus überholt haben,dass sieht man an dem Preis und an den OC Rekorden, wo sich jetzt Asus selbst in den Schatten gestellt hat.



Dem kann ich aber nicht wirklich zustimmen ehrlich gesagt, auch wenn ich neben nem Asus auch nen MSI P35 Platinum habe. Auserdem machen gute Boards nicht nur das OC aus. Deine argumentation find ich bisl schwach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wer mega OC Boards haben will, der kauft auch kein ASRock.^^
> Der kauft sich dann so überteuerten Kram wie EVGA oder von ASUS so Teile wo ROG draufsteht und deshalb gleich 100 Euro teurer sind.


 
Die aber keinen Deut besser sind als andere boards.


----------



## SGD (22. Mai 2010)

Also rein vom angebot her Asus!

mein persönlicher Fav ist MSI

Gigabyte bringt in letzter zeit nur noch gutes raus (hören-sagen + reviews)

ich hatte 2xMSI (je 775), einmal Asus (am2+), viele kumpels haben Gig
mit ASRock kenn ich keinen!


----------



## N3ks3s (23. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal für Asus gevotet aber ich hoffe im geheimen, dass 
Sapphire aufholen kann. Die Boards sind nämlich an sich sehr solide
nur wissen das die wenigsten und es gibt bisher da nichts was
man nicht auch bei ASUS,ASRock, MSI & Co findet.

In diesem sinne:
Go, Sapphire, Go!


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

definitiv asus. hatte mir ende 2005 mal ein gigabyte gekauft und ein jahr später funktionierte nach nem upgrade auf windows vista cnq nicht mehr. um das problem zu beheben, gab es für viele gigabyte-boards ein beta-bios, meins war aber nicht dabei. deshalb nie mehr gigabyte. ich hab mich damals grün und blau geärgert deshalb.


----------



## A3000T (22. Juli 2010)

> definitiv asus. hatte mir ende 2005 mal ein gigabyte gekauft und ein jahr später funktionierte nach nem upgrade auf windows vista cnq nicht mehr. um das problem zu beheben, gab es für viele gigabyte-boards ein beta-bios, meins war aber nicht dabei. deshalb nie mehr gigabyte. ich hab mich damals grün und blau geärgert deshalb.


Wo CNQ doch so wichtig für den einwandfreien Betrieb ist.  Aber wenn du dich grün und blau (also türkis) geärgert hast, dann bist du farbenmäßig immerhin schonmal sehr nah an ein GigaByte Board gekommen. 



> Ich hab mal für Asus gevotet aber ich hoffe im geheimen, dass
> Sapphire aufholen kann. Die Boards sind nämlich an sich sehr solide
> nur wissen das die wenigsten und es gibt bisher da nichts was
> man nicht auch bei ASUS,ASRock, MSI & Co findet.


Das letzte mal das ich mir ein Board von Sapphire ansah konnte das auch schon nicht mehr als GB, A(u)s(sch)us(s) oder MSI. Dafür warnse aber preismäßig jenseits der Lachhaftigkeit. Solang das so bleibt wirds wohl nix mit aufholen.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (23. Juli 2010)

hab 2 MSI Mainboards am laufen drittes kommt in November für meinen HTPC. ich find einfach das design geil und der Rest stimmt auch!


----------



## Ossus (23. Juli 2010)

Asus ist zurzeit TOP finde ich. Besonders durch ihr ROG-Serie
MSI macht auch schöne Mainboards.
Ein Gigabyte Board hatte ich vorm Asus Board und war über 5 Jahre seeeeeehhhhhhhhr zufrieden
Mit Asrock hab ich nicht sooo gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Service!)

Hab oben für ASUS gestimmt


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2010)

hab ASRock angekreuzt bin damit momentan sehr zufrieden  hatte aber schon viele Platinen die meisten von Gigabyte (da war ich mit einem Sockel A Board nich zufrieden NForce Chipsatz und damals Dual Bios  war ein Reinfall) und Asus (mein Lieblingsboard A7N8X-E Deluxe  mit dem P5W DH Deluxe war ich nicht zufrieden bekam kaum Speicher bei OC stabil) und jetzt halt ASRock das Board macht keine Probs ein Paar Biosfehler wurden auch schon gefixt super Platine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldfinger (25. Juli 2010)

[x] Gigabyte
Auch wenn die Boards meist nicht so hübsch und zu bunt sind hat Gigabyte immer ein sehr gutes P/L und steht Asus und Co. in Sachen Einstellung , Stabilität sowie OC-Freudigkeit in nichts nach.


----------



## Krabbat (25. Juli 2010)

also ich bin mit asus sehr zufrieden
manchmal sind die aber vielleicht auch etwas überteuert, aber die qualität stimmt


----------



## stefan.net82 (25. Juli 2010)

(x) ASUS 

Hab mit diesem Hersteller bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Juli 2010)

SGD schrieb:


> Gigabyte bringt in letzter zeit nur noch gutes raus (hören-sagen + reviews)


 
Früher hätte ich GigaByte angekreuzt, aber heute ganz sicher nicht mehr. GB-Boards sind einfach zu überteuert geworden, dabei hat die Qualität stark abgenohmen. Mein letztes Board von GB war GA-X48-DQ6. Bei dem war NB-Kühler verbogen und ein Pin im Sockel. Davor hatte ich GA-X38-DS5, das nach einer Spannungsänderung (nach unten) für CPU sich verabschiedet hat. Und auf BIOS-Updates muss man selbst bei Highend-Boards lange warten.

[X] ASUS


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

Hab mal für Asus gestimmt hab momentan 3 davon im Einsatz, mit Asrock hab ich unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein erstes ASRock da sind die Kondis explodiert, dann hab ich ein Ersatz gekriegt das bis heute im Internetrechner mit A64 laüft.


----------



## A3000T (25. Juli 2010)

@Spiritus: Da hab ich eher gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht. GB Boards, besonders die Pentium 3 Varianten waren von einigen SEHR löblichen Ausnahmen (BX2000+ z.B.) eine wahre Qual. Besonders schön war es, wenn Biosvarianten zu verschiedenen Revisionen angeboten wurden, aber nirgends vermerkt war, dass das entsprechende Bios nur auf bestimmten Revisionen lief. Noch schöner war, dass sich das Bios dennoch aufspielen ließ. Gar nicht schön war dagegen, dass danach der Rechner nicht mehr ansprang. Da hab ich mir ein Loch ins Gesäß gefreut.


----------



## SirDunHill (22. August 2017)

Ich hatte 3 Asus boards und davon sind 2 defekt gegangen. Habe mir dann damals als deri5 3570k raus kam als erstes mal ein Asrock Board gekauft. Wusste das sie was konnten und nur klein gehalten wurden von asus. Und was soll ich sagen. Erstmal für den preis damals ein Ausstattungswunder sowie bessere Verarbeitung und dickere Platine als asus.  Was mich aber wirklich aus den socken gehauen hat was die bootzeit. Und ja das spiegelt sich auch bei den neuen Mobos. Bottzeit ist einfach keine Stärke von asus. Wo das ASUS Maximus IX Formula einfach mal 12,82 sek brauch bis es auf windows ist macht das billigere ASRock Z270 Killer  das ganze in 9,88 sek. Das schon echt peinlich 3 sek ist schon echt krass. Quelle : ASUS Maximus IX Formula im Test - Grosszugige Ausstattung trifft auf ROG-Armor und Backplate - Hardwareluxx

Bald wird wieder aufgerüstet und ich denke es wird wieder Asrock. Das sind echt sau gute Boards zu noch bezahlbaren preisen.


----------

